# Obtaining EXIF / Metadata from LR to analyse in other apps such as Excel etc



## theMusicMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I am curious as to if there is a plug-in or similar Lightroom goodie that would allow me to export or obtain the metadata within my catalogue such that I could then use that and analyse it in another app such as Excel etc.

Is there a plug-in or feature available that I could use to do this...?

Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 2, 2012)

Look at LRTransporter which exports to CSV or my own ListView which exports and HTML/CSV and automatically invokes Excel.

John


----------



## peterj (Jul 24, 2012)

Check out these 2 plug-ins.  data-plot-jfriedl.lrplugin  and  lranalytics.lrplugin.    Both plug-ins can be found at: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/

enter (data plot) and (Lightroom analytics) in the search tool.


----------

